# The Silmarillion as an audiobook



## JennyDolfen (Feb 14, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you has the Silmarillion on tape/CD? I've browsed around at amazon.de and found several tapes, but they seem to have published only single chapters. However, I also saw a "gift box". Could that be all the single ones put together? if so, does anyone know how complete it is/if there is a full and unabridged version? Read by a Brit if possible? 

There's nothing like listening to audiobooks while drawing.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 15, 2004)

JennyDolfen said:


> There's nothing like listening to audiobooks while drawing.


Haha! Yes I suppose they must be a pretty substantial inspirational influence. 
But I haven't really looked into it I'm afraid..  I have a so-called 'gift box' edition of the Silmarillion, and it came with an audio CD where Christopher Tolkien reads the entire 'Tale of Beren and Lúthien'! It's really nice, and it's fun to hear him pronounce things; althuogh as I recall (to my horror) he pronounced many of the palce-names _wrong_!  I may be wrong but that's how I remember it.. *has to sit down*


----------



## Garwen (Mar 13, 2004)

*silmarillion audio*

I don't know if there is a full audio version. If someone finds that there is let me know. I also like to draw and paint and alot of the things that I've been doing is Tolkien related. And I'd love to listen to the Silmarillion Its my favorite of his works.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 16, 2004)

Garwen said:


> I don't know if there is a full audio version. If someone finds that there is let me know. I also like to draw and paint and alot of the things that I've been doing is Tolkien related. And I'd love to listen to the Silmarillion Its my favorite of his works.



Yeah, I know what you mean. The Silmarillion has to be the best book (at least from a literary point of view) that Tolkien wrote! However, it would be rather different to listen to an audio version of the Silmarillion than listening to say a Harry Potter book, wouldn't it? It would be much harder to make such a thing too... and only the thought of having to read Lord of the Rings out loud for an audience dries my throat instantly.


----------

